# When the world is running down, you make the best of what's still around



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Morning, Hive 

The other thread was close to the limit and unused since 3 AM, so I figured it's be best to just start a new one.  Not expecting to see some of you very early based upon when you went to bed last night  

Well, I lost my RPG job, and just when I got the best salary available  :\ Of course, the fact that the best was available at level 4 tells you that jobs need fixing, but that doesn't help me right now.  Oh, well, it'll all be reset soon anyway.

I should get my box o' anime goodness tonight - UPS shows delivery today is on time  20+ hours of animated goodness to watch, yeeha!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Okay. hello and goodbye.  i woke up 40 minutes ago.  Did my checking of RPG.  Poor ring of protection.  Well... Good thing I've got money in my bank account collecting interest.

Now, I'll return in six hours or so, when it becomes unlikely someone with employment to offer would call.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

So, some things are gone?  No, I liked my stuff!!


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Well, you did get a 350 gp transfer this morning to help pay for new stuff, Crothian  Thanks to Kal for not making me post 70 times to pay off the loan.

My poor bank account - I raided it to come up with healing money so I could make level 5.  Now the first 100 gp I make today I owe to myself to refill my bank.  Not to mention I'd like to pay Kal back...  I'm never gonna have anything but my longsword and chainmail - thank goodness I bought them before the prices went up!


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I understand, I so want a grewat bow...and I'm like halfway there....assuming I never heal myself.....


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I understand, I so want a grewat bow...and I'm like halfway there....assuming I never heal myself.....




Great bow??  *Sniktch runs off to check the new item listings*


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ya, 1200 or something like that...Its my red rider BB gun....


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Good-- yawn-- morning, Hive in the new thread!

How are we this mornin?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

The computer cheats...each time I get the Minotaur king down, it saws I'm not in a battle


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The computer cheats...each time I get the Minotaur king down, it saws I'm not in a battle




Thats because you are winning - when the boards are slow it doesn't load the victory screen fast enough and you get the error instead.  How is that Minotaur King btw?

Hey, Jester   I think we're all still engrossed in RPG.  Morrus lowered healing to 1gp/hp and I've been on a tear since - level 6 now and climbing.  And I have an item for every slot except off-hand now, though many are very cheap options (like the 4 gp helmet).  I'm saving for a shortsword now...

This game gets better and better the more work Morrus does on it.  Crothian, did you see there's an item enhancement for 100000 gp now?  Wonder how long before we see the first one in play


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2004)

Good day hive.. hows it going? RPG seems to be entertaining people..thats awesome.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

afternoon hive.

I'm back after a daytime of not being online.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Hey Ash and Ao, welcome back 

Yeah, its pretty entertaining when the site stays up :\ I'm not even sure where I am anymore - I started getting errors again and fled back to Randomling's for half an hour to update my M&M game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Well.. time to start saving up for healing up.  With healing prices reduced, it won't take as long, thankfully.  Guess I'll start saving up for that Ring of Defending.

Not much going on here.  We're going to go pick up orchid's new exercise bike tonight. She'll probably take over the computer while I'm busy assembling it or something.


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Aargh... my plan to get chinese food delivered is being stymied!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

You could always make some at home, Jester.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

How does that happen, Jester?  A Chinese place that won't deliver?  

All the ones I know of are expensive sit-down restaurants.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

or just go get it....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

well.. yeah.  you could just go get it....  I guess....


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2004)

Mmmmm..Chinese food.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

like its that hard to go get food......


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, really.  

Hmm, I notice Morrus tinkered with the Orc but its still too rough apparently.  I went in and attacked with 50 hp remaining and lost before rd 2


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

no. not really.  In fact, if i order wings, I pick up, since it is a 1 mile drive to the wings place and I can have my wings in 20 minutes.  If I get delivery, it'll take 45 minutes to an hour and a half, depending upon time of day.

I had some leftover macaroni & cheese about 2 hours ago, so not thinking about dinner yet.


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Well, my problem is that I don't have any food at home (except a few olives and a single suspicious-looking piece of bread) and it's *hot* out today.  :\  I'll have to wait for 5 pm for chinese delivery- there are a couple of places in Davis that deliver, but one's closed for remodeling apparently.


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2004)

What to have for dinner..Hmm.. Thats a good question..???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

can't go wrong with chicken.  It's a good dinner.


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, chicken is a fine choice.  

Mmm, chicken.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

yup. chicken is king.

Well... we're out of her to go pick up that exercise bike.

Should be back in an hour or so.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 4, 2004)

meep


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2004)

have fun


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Hi Agg!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 4, 2004)

Hi mate, and all the rest o' the Hive.

Seems like it's actually loading reasonable quick here late at night


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, it was really slow earlier, but the mods shut off the boards for a few and it seemed to clear up pretty well.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was really slow earlier, but the mods shut off the boards for a few and it seemed to clear up pretty well.




I can point to a number of reasons besides the server being hopelessly outdated that contributes to the massive slowdowns.

First, and most important one: Long threads, the longer a thread is the longer it takes the server to process the information. Unfortunate many of the long threads are also very popular ones (need I say StoryHour   ), so many people read those and that hangs the server.

Threads should be limited in length to about 200 posts. That would be much more managable to the server. And also make thread viewing easier as each page of the thread would be directly accessible.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

We have returned victorious.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We have returned victorious.



 from where? (just checked in)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We have returned victorious.



 Or is it just another RPG reference, and, akin to Julius C., you have decided to refer to yourself at the 3rd person?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Or is it just another RPG reference, and, akin to Julius C., you have decided to refer to yourself at the 3rd person?




*sigh* I think he refers to him and his wife's bike exercise noted only a couple of posts up.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

As to the rpg thing, I've only fought one orc, but I lost.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *sigh* I think he refers to him and his wife's bike exercise noted only a couple of posts up.



 aHA! You can't read either, they went to pick up an exercise bike, not on a bike ride...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

the instructions are all very complicated.

And we need a wrench.  damn bike.

and we're not married.  just shacked up together and living in sin.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> aHA! You can't read either, they went to pick up an exercise bike, not on a bike ride...




Perhaps, but I'm excused


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And we need a wrench.
> 
> and we're not married.




Beware mentioning those two things in the same sentence could lead to questions like: "_Where do you see this relationship going?_" *shudder*


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> As to the rpg thing, I've only fought one orc, but I lost.



 Sorry to hear that... How strong/equipped were you when you tackled the bastard?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> and we're not married.  just shacked up together and living in sin.




I as well am living in sin, and have been for 5 years this summer.

Scan and post the instructions, we'll help you out!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Beware mentioning those two things in the same sentence could lead to questions like: "_Where do you see this relationship going?_" *shudder*



 Further than orchid's sister's relationship.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

It'll be 4 years for us this August.  I went to Gencon and brought back a door prize.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Further than orchid's sister's relationship.



 which is to say?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

I'm only in 3 month old relationship but I already have a daughter of 2½. What can I say, I'm efficient if nothing else


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> which is to say?



 it boils down to: dating, broken up, dating, broken up, engaged, broken up, dating, broken up.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> it boils down to: dating, broken up, dating, broken up, engaged, broken up, dating, broken up.




So she's the wrench then?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> it boils down to: dating, broken up, dating, broken up, engaged, broken up, dating, broken up.



 Ah. orchid's sister's relationship*s*


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> So she's the wrench then?



 lol


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Ah. orchid's sister's relationship*s*



 actually, that is all one relationship.

well.. I'm letting orchid have the computer now.  you can grill her on her intentions.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> well.. I'm letting orchid have the computer now.  you can grill her on her intentions.




You can't grill women (well not in the cross examine sense of the word, I'm sure they'd make nice BBQs   ) They have the grilling power.

I there was ever made a real-time female language to male language translator, the person inventing it would make gazillions.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> actually, that is all one relationship.




Hm. Must be a tumultuous one to say the least.

Good luck with the bike!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I there was ever made a real-time female language to male language translator, the person inventing it would make gazillions.




Well, if such a guy existed, he'd have all the girls and wouldn't need the gazillion dollars  And yes, it'd have to be a guy. A girl won't betray her sisters by revealing their secret language!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Even better, the guy was a cop.  Can't say I was sorry to see him go.  He was an okay person, but I never liked him much.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> A girl won't betray her sisters by revealing their secret language!




No? But they'd call a sister a b**ch behind her back for wearing cloths that looks good on her. Don't get it!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Even better, the guy was a cop.  Can't say I was sorry to see him go.  He was an okay person, but I never liked him much.



 Is it over for good between your sister and her "ex"?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Believe me, the language is NOT universal.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Oh goody, we just had a total lunar ecclipse this evening, and to top it of it just started hailing as a prelude to a midnight thunderstorm. w00t.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Is it over for good between your sister and her "ex"?




Yup, thank goodness.  She's met a new guy now.  I haven't met him of course, since this was long after I left Wisconsin.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Oooh, I like thunderstorms.  Not always so good to have your computer on during them though.  We got a modem fried by a lightning strike with the computer off.  Luckily the rest of the computer was fine.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Oooh, I like thunderstorms.




I love them too. If it were summer, I'd be going outdoors to enjoy it even more.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Anyways, it getting very late, so I think I'll go to sleep watching the spectacle though my sky-lite.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Anyways, it getting very late, so I think I'll go to sleep watching the spectacle though my sky-lite.



 Don't wear your aluminum hat!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent plan to me.  Wish I had a skylight....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Maybe it's just a fancy name for a hole in his ceiling.

Or he's in his car.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Well, all we'd see through a hole in our ceiling would be the apartment above.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Unless _they_ had a "skylight as well..


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

I doubt the apartment management would approve of that.

I see you survived your chicken pate experiment.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I doubt the apartment management would approve of that.
> 
> I see you survived your chicken pate experiment.



 Chinese pâté, yes. I had a weird evening (felt really drugged for half and hour or so, but it could have been a RPG overdose ), but no food poisoning or general digestive distress. I probably have a high CON.

So is the bike ready or are you still in need of a wrench?


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

Ah, finally got my chinese food delivery... now I'm fed, yum!

I too like the sound of that storm- here it's just hot and a lil muggy.  :\


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, was remembering chicken for some reason.

We still need a wrench.  I wasn't going back out tonight to buy one.  We can probably borrow one.  I'm not afriad of the directions, I just need the right tools.  

Finally bought an exercise bike cause someone finally scared me into exercising.  We'll see how long I keep it up.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Ah, finally got my chinese food delivery... now I'm fed, yum!
> 
> I too like the sound of that storm- here it's just hot and a lil muggy.  :\




Ugh, hot and muggy is the worst.  It just seems to sap all the energy right out of you.

I'm trying to get started on the story hour posts for when Ao is finished posting his journal entries.  I keep starting over cause I can't decide whether to write in 1st person present, 1st person past, or 3rd person.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Well, there was an extensive discussion on chicken a few posts back, and I did have chicken for supper (in the wok with broccoli and zucchini). Perhaps you're psychic?

It takes a hell of a lot of will power to start an exercise routine. I wish you well on your endeavours (sp?). My gf has rides an exercise bike and does yoga a couple of times a week. It's always 15 minutes of complaining before the activities start  I don't even have the will power to do any kind of exercise :\ I'll at least try to ride my bike this summer...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

I thought I'd try doing it right away in the morning.  Then there's no dreading it all day, or getting home tired and deciding I don't want to do it.  I seriously need to get some exercise though, health and all that.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Are you a morning person? I know I'm not. I thought I could convince myself to go to the gym before going to work 2 or 3 times a week. Good think I haven't bought a membership yet.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get started on the story hour posts for when Ao is finished posting his journal entries.  I keep starting over cause I can't decide whether to write in 1st person present, 1st person past, or 3rd person.




Story hours are good. 

I write two of the three SHs that I write in the present tense and the last one (which is the Early Years thread) in the past tense.  I guess because the first two are current ongoing games.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

I never was a morning person.  With the job I have now though, I can go in anytime between 7 and 9.  It's a lot easier to get up earlier when it's an option, not a requirement.  I get up every morning around 6 without an alarm.  If I add another half hour or so, I'll have to time to eat, do some internet surfing, exercise and shower and still get to work before 8:00.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

You can always combine 1st and 3rd person.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

True, I could do that.  Some bits from my characters point of view, others in 3rd.  I think that'll work.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Apart from Story Hours, do you write?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

I did in college.  I was an English major and took a couple semesters of creative writing.  I hadn't written anything much since.  I entered the latest Ceramic DM though.  I got put up against Mythago (a former winner) first round.  I think I put up a good story.  A lot of people said our match read like a final round rather than a first.  Sadly, both of us couldn't advance, so I only wrote the one story.  I'm going to try it again next time though.

I'm starting to get back into writing now.  It's one of the reasons I'm writing for a story hour.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Cool... Hey I just noticed your sig is from Weird Al...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

It is indeed.  A subtle reference for the true fan.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Who knew Weird Al would write a song about Pirate Cat's storyhour, though...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

I think it would even surprise the wierd one himself.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

Hey all, what's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Ha HA!!!! orchid has given up on the story hour for tonight and has reliquished control of the computer.

My reign of terror begins anew!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

gah!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

okay, so I was bored just sitting there, watching tv and not doing anything else.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

Hullo!

Just got home from hanging out with my friends that live across the street- did I miss anything?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Not much.  just some cats with the midnight crazies here.


----------



## Dungannon (May 5, 2004)

If you really want to have fun with the cats and make them crazy Ao, put tape on their paws and let them loose on a linoleum floor.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

Aaahh. I'm surrounded by talking posting animals.   Not much going on here.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

oh my... that's evil.

We shouldn't laugh at their pain, but sometimes it's just so damn funny.

Especially when they klutz trying to jump up somewhere they do not belong.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Could be worse.  the posting animals could be plotting your demise.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

Who says we aren't?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

I thought we were plotting against Crothian.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

Well nevermind then. Carry on.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Where would you like us to carry on to?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

The momma cat, Nabiki, is tearing through the apartment.  She runs out of the bedroom, down the hall into the living room, then pulls a sharp turn around and runs back into the bedroom.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The momma cat, Nabiki, is tearing through the apartment.  She runs out of the bedroom, down the hall into the living room, then pulls a sharp turn around and runs back into the bedroom.



Ah, she must be one of those thoroughbred racecats.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

She only plays when she thinks no one is looking.  She's too grown up to play.  It's rather funny when she sees the tinfoil ball scoot across the floor and she flinches, wanting to follow it, but then decides better of it.  Also, if you catch her playing, she'll play if off as if nothing had happened.

Her daughter, on the other hand, wants to play 24/7.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

Cats are cool... is that her in your avatar, Ao?


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

cats are very cool...wish I could have one...


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

Well, good night Hive... the Jester is tired...

Sleep well (whenever ya do sleep)!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

Goodnight Jester.
Hi Crothian. How are you?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 5, 2004)

It's late, so I must depart the boards. Goodnight all.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Good night mate. And good morning everyone else


----------



## orchid blossom (May 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Cats are cool... is that her in your avatar, Ao?




Ao's avatar is Lina, the daughter who likes to play.  She was a kitten when that picture was taken, so she's bigger now.  But she still looks pretty much the same.  Her head is still too small for the size of her ears and her body, so she'll always look a bit like a kitten.


----------



## Carnifex (May 5, 2004)

There's an amusing new webcomic called Two Lumps about cats 

Cats are great.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

And you say that without providing a link. Shame on you


----------



## Carnifex (May 5, 2004)

I was going to provide a link but the computer I was on at the time was refusing to load up the Two Lumps page. This computer is too. I think it might be down at the moment


----------



## Sniktch (May 5, 2004)

Hello there 

I'm training a new hire so I can't stick around today.  Yup, that's right - no RPG for Sniktch at work today (or very little).

But I thought I'd stop in to say hi and wish you a good day


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> cats are very cool...wish I could have one...



 Allergies?


----------



## Carnifex (May 5, 2004)

Ah, Two Lumps seems to be back up again now:

http://twolumps.keenspace.com/d/20040316.html

This one is my favourite sketch so far, I think:

http://twolumps.keenspace.com/d/20040324.html


----------



## ASH (May 5, 2004)

Hi fellow hive goers..


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

I've been really getting into some web comics lately (something positive and order of the stick, especially)... I'll have to check out Two Lumps...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Morning Hive.  only here briefly.  Gotta get offline soon.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

But it's almost noon!


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

It's almost nine a.m. here.


----------



## ASH (May 5, 2004)

yeah.. i will need to get off line soon too.. I have a bunch to do today.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Later people.  I shall return in 4-5 hours.

Have fun.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Ha, I am here and .....that's about it.  Eating lunch.....


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

I'm doind landry and listening to npr...

Interesting program about SARS.  Seems that the main infection vectors are the labs handling it.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

it's crappy game night for me...i get to play in the crappy game with people who really don't know what they are doing...in a month my excus t o quit will come


----------



## ASH (May 5, 2004)

Crappy days....bye for now folks


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

ah. waiting for those excuses.  gotta love when they arrive.

I'm back earlier than i said.  oh well...

Got all your money back, Croth?


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

ya, i did....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

bye Ash.  it's been raining today, but for some reason I like that, so I'm considering it a nice day.

No gaming for us until Friday.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

I stole from one of your thiefs.  Just on principle.

Yeah. Opening up stealing was a bad idea.  glad it's closed.


----------



## Carnifex (May 5, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I've been really getting into some web comics lately (something positive and order of the stick, especially)... I'll have to check out Two Lumps...




Yup, Something Positive and Order of the Stick are the two on my favourites list but I've just added Two Lumps as well now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

I rather enjoy SP & Order of the Stick as well as several others.

Well, Orchid has 11 more days until I run out of journal entries for the story hour. But, if I get my hands on our calendar entries from the DM for the months of August through January, I may be able to create more entries.


----------



## Dungannon (May 5, 2004)

Afternoon all.  I love S*P, but I've never read Order of the Stick.  I do enjoy Scandal Sheet, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Afternoon Dungannon.

Not much going on here.  Orchid is napping.


----------



## guedo79 (May 5, 2004)

Oh Oh. Don't forget Sluggyfreelance.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Sluggy was one of my many others.

My list of comics are (in no particular order):
Sluggy Freelance
User Friendly
Kevin & Kell
Something Positive
It's Walky
Bob and George
College Roomies from Hell
Little Gamers
Megatokyo
8-Bit Theater
Secret of Mana Theater
The Order of the Stick
s*p: the new gold dream
Fuzzy Knights
Sexy Losers
Sabrina Online

Now go whap on some kobolds with the items I funded, guedo.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

mew?  anyone around?  I'm lonely.....


----------



## Sniktch (May 5, 2004)

I'm here, but not for long... almost dinner time.  Its just me and the boy tonight - my wife pulled a double shift  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

ugh.

but dinner is good.  had another late lunch, so I haven't figured out what dinner will be yet.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> mew?  anyone around?  I'm lonely.....




aaarhh a kitty *hugs*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> aaarhh a kitty *hugs*



 AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been hugged.


----------



## MacMathan (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been hugged.




Poor Kitty Although no hugs from me as I am allergic. 

Let's see I read PVPOnline and Penny-Arcade regularly and I am currently blowing off a project or two I should be working on in the vague hope of somehow downing another kobold or two.

I blame our dog she emits sleep/lazy inducing ions when she naps near me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

I just dumped my day's earnings into my bank account.  every day, I get closer to that Devil's Might enhancement.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

how much is that?


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Isa bored, boss.  :\


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

do a review


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

wise ass.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how much is that?



 Devil's Might costs 1200.  I've got 860 sitting in the bank at the moment.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> wise ass.




I'm serious....


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Devil's Might costs 1200.  I've got 860 sitting in the bank at the moment.




That's good....it takes a while to save up, I just got what I've been saving for


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

Did you ever get back that loan from Sniktch?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Yup. I figure I'll get there at the beginning of next week.  Then I will smash orcs to little pieces.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

of course...the rat is surprisingly trustworthy...except when it comes to mailing things.....


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Stupid RPG thingy not giving me enough gold.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Stupid RPG thingy not giving me enough gold.




Right a good review and someone could give you lots of gold.....


----------



## MacMathan (May 6, 2004)

Waiting for jobs to pay off is a bit tedious isn't it. I wish I had any money in the bank.

Kobolds are so going to be my next rangers favored enemy. Bleh......

That or I will have to turn to the dark side and join Meepo and crew.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

how much you need?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

I want a new duck.
One that won't try to bite.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

wow...old school....


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Ah-ah-ah-ahl-buh-ker-kee!

I SAID A, A! L! B, B! U, U!......KERKEE, KERKEE!!   

I wants the gold, boss.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

orchid has Barenaked Ladies new album in.  I'm amusing myself with Weird Al lyrics at the moment (and tuning out BNL).


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

You don't like bare naked ladies?  I thought all guys liked bare naked ladies.  This is just wierd.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Oh I like barenaked ladies.  In fact, I encourage it.

As for the group, they're okay.  I enjoy their older stuff, but hae never bought anything of theirs.  The only reason I've seen them in concert is cause they were touring with Horde.

I'm just not really in the mood for them right now.

I want a new duck
Not a swan or a goose
Just a drake I can dress real cute
Think I'm gonna name him Bruce


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

i got that CD somewhere....


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Slime Creatures From Outer Space!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

We have the Weird Al's Greatest Hits set.

Lots of good songs I'd never heard before on it.  Now I know them all by heart.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

i think i have all his CDs...I'm such a geek


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Orchid wants to know if you have the one with "I'll be Mellow When I'm Dead" on it.

She says she used to have the tape but can't find it anymore.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

having fun with Castle of the Winds


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Orchid wants to know if you have the one with "I'll be Mellow When I'm Dead" on it.
> 
> She says she used to have the tape but can't find it anymore.




I'll have too look


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

his olders ones are mis, i know i have them...not usre where


----------



## orchid blossom (May 6, 2004)

That's okay, it happens.  I just remember loving that song many years ago.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

I'm off to bed soon.

I could probably fill the entire favorite movie thread at randomling's with foreign films that most of you will never have heard of but I'll try to show constaint. And let other get thier filling


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Meow, I say.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Meow, I say.




Que?


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Que?



Les chattes.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Orchid wants to know if you have the one with "I'll be Mellow When I'm Dead" on it.
> 
> She says she used to have the tape but can't find it anymore.



 hey I have that CD I think... yeah the self-titled album (his 1st one).







thanks to Amazon


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Les chattes.



 qu'est-ce qu'elles ont, les chattes?


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Trois.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

bon soir.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Pardon?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> bon soir.



 bonsoir Ao, Maître Félin


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

ma francais est tres mal.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Io ho diciotto anni.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

ou est la metro, si vous plait?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ma francais est tres mal.



 Hey, I still understand what you're saying  Where did you pick a little bit of french?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Io ho diciotto anni.



 Is that italian?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Hey, I still understand what you're saying  Where did you pick a little bit of french?



  2 1/2 years of Middle School French and 3 years of High School French.

It has been several years since I used it, so I'm rather rusty.  I can get by speaking, but I've forgotten a lot of the spelling of words.

I do remember the three phrases you need for visiting a french speaking country.

Ou est la metro?
Ou est la toilette?
Parlez vous anglais, si vous plait?

When I was in France 14 years ago, I found that as long as you knew those three, you'd make it through okay.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Is that italian?



Si. E' italiano.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I do remember the three phrases you need for visiting a french speaking country.




Or a province, even 



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ou est la metro?
> Ou est la toilette?
> Parlez vous anglais, si vous plait?
> 
> When I was in France 14 years ago, I found that as long as you knew those three, you'd make it through okay.




that and "Garçon, une bière!"


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

私はフランス語とイタリア語を話しません。


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Si. E' italiano.



 muy bien! (err...)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

ah!

Salve Tallok.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> that and "Garçon, une bière!"




Heh.  Yeah, but i was 10, so none of that for me.  Actually, none of that for me now either, but now it's a preferance, not the law.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ah!
> 
> Salve Tallok.



 hello Ao! I know very little latin. very very little. but I can decipher some of the more obvious stuff.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

I believe I've walked into the UN. What's shaking?


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> muy bien! (err...)



Non.  Pui bene!  Tu guarda, italiano non e' spagnola.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Heh.  I'm good at declensions and tenses and word placement, but without a dictionary, I won't understand much latin either.

And my knowledge of ancient greek is even less founded and more rusty.  It does surprise me how much it allows me to suss out in greece, though.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

homework. not relating to the UN. or languages for that matter.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Bueno sera, Steve!  Hai un bere!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I believe I've walked into the UN. What's shaking?



 Just a bunch of us being silly and such.  not much going on here.  Angel wasn't that great tonight and Law and Order isn't being aired cause of a Friends special.

Leaves me to chat and such.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  I'm good at declensions and tenses and word placement, but without a dictionary, I won't understand much latin either.
> 
> And my knowledge of ancient greek is even less founded and more rusty.  It does surprise me how much it allows me to suss out in greece, though.



 well, there isn't much in the way of word placement to know.... it's pretty much irrelevant, as long as it's conjugated right, iirc.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Just a bunch of us being silly and such.  not much going on here.  Angel wasn't that great tonight and Law and Order isn't being aired cause of a Friends special.
> 
> Leaves me to chat and such.



 はい、何もをしません。
yes, we're doing nothing. not sure if that works in japanese...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

yeah. not much to word placement.  hell, some of the greats out their words in any old order and even left out a couple of them.

Ah... Weird Al is playing now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

"I used to think it was cute how you used to poison my coffee a little each day."

So what is on the homework agenda for today?


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

"I'd rather tear my heart right out of my ribcage with my bare hands and then throw it on the floor and stomp on it till I DIE!...than spend.._doo-wop_ one more minute......wiiiiith you.....


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> "I used to think it was cute how you used to poison my coffee a little each day."
> 
> So what is on the homework agenda for today?



 what's that quote from?
and, I've got a science presentation, with very little done so far, due tomorrow. I thought it was on friday, as that's when the presentation is. and I have a history reading/ quick writing in response, and a history quiz tomorrow, and a math quiz tomorrow.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Sounds like lots of fun.

The quote is from "You Don't Love Me Anymore" by Weird Al.  I'm listening to Weird Al's Permenant Record Disc number 4.

Angcuru is quoting a song on disk 2.  Argh! that's the one with "I Want a New Duck"  can't find it.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

You can't find it for sale, or it's around, but you don't know where?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

It's missing.  I'd say it is in the apartment somewhere, but orchid takes cds to work with her, so it could be there.

I found disks 1, 3, & 4.  Just not 2.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Exams be finished for me!     *does a happy dance*  Now I just have to wait 'till June for my summer classes.  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Heh. no exams for me. *does the snoopy dance*

Well.. there's the Math CST on the 22nd, but that's it.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

You are NOTHING compared to the ick-poo thingy that lives under Tallok's bed _and is about to leap out and snatch his insides out *LOOK OUT!!*_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Ouch Crothian.  I just saw your battle with the dragon.  That was brutal.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2004)

Really?  I would think that his outrageous amount of posts would give him enough funds to enchant everything he's got.  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

He's still over a hundred levels lower than it.  It was doing over a hundred points a round, despite his Defense bonus.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Exams be finished for me!     *does a happy dance*  Now I just have to wait 'till June for my summer classes.  :\



Yay!


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

uckuck. history textbooks are not supposed to be this biased.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> uckuck. history textbooks are not supposed to be this biased.



How so?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

no such thing as a truly unbiased history text.  History is written by the winners, after all.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

and then it becomes politacally correct...or I mean whined about by the losers


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

And now I see if I can beat up enough Orcs to hit level 5.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

good luck....


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

Go Ao! Teach those orcs a lesson.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Well.. I cleaned out my reserves, slapped a Defending on my shortsword, and have been doing a bit better than even with Orcs and cash.  Just paid 40 for healing after fighting 3 orcs.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> no such thing as a truly unbiased history text.  History is written by the winners, after all.



 but a text with lines like "..but he proved to be a bad ruler. Earnest, industreious, stubborn and lustful for power, he surrounded himself with cooperative "yes men"..."
is a bit much, no?
and then there's the bit about much too flowery and/or corny writing that's shown in other parts...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Hmm.. I rarely, if ever, read my text books in high school, so I don't know how biased they were.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

well, we have to write in response to these. and I have a quiz on it tomorrow. plus, I generally read such things, when it's required for homework.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 6, 2004)

My love of sandwiches knows no limit. Since Crothian got me talking about my favorite cheese, let me just say that I love sandwiches. A loaf of bread and a pound of meet and cheese that I just purchased reminded me of this love. They are cheap, simple, customizable, you can always add MORE, and you can eat them at almost any time.

Many a gaming night has been fueled by round-table sandwiches...

Maybe I should go dig up my thread on sandwichery of the dark ages...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

True.  I basically did selective reading.  We never had to write responces to our texts, but we had to answer questions on the reading.  So, generally, I'd look at the questions and skim the text for the answers.

My learning style is auditory and backed up by note taking.  I can't seem to retain stuff from text books.  Must be I find them boring or something.

Well, I hit level 5.  that last fight was far from balanced money wise.  From leveling and same nasty hits, I had to plunk 100 into healing up.  But, tomorrow afternoon, I can grab my salary, dump my job, and become a Curate.  Tha'll bring in some more money.

Well... I'm rather tired, so night hive.  Vale.  bon nuit. oyasumi nasai.


----------



## Tallok (May 6, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> My love of sandwiches knows no limit. Since Crothian got me talking about my favorite cheese, let me just say that I love sandwiches. A loaf of bread and a pound of meet and cheese that I just purchased reminded me of this love. They are cheap, simple, customizable, you can always add MORE, and you can eat them at almost any time.
> 
> Many a gaming night has been fueled by round-table sandwiches...
> 
> Maybe I should go dig up my thread on sandwichery of the dark ages...



 I'm not the biggest sandwich fan. unless it's a good sandwich. maybe with avocado. and sprouts. or maybe a meat sandwich, with bbq pork, or maybe leftover thanksgiving turkey  mmmmm


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2004)

G'night Ao. I like sandwiches, but I live alone, so a loaf of bread is too much for me.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

Morning, Hive 

Is Randomling's House down?  I can't seem to log in.

So, Crothian, how much cash you got now?  Last night when I popped in you had like 12000 gp and 7000 banked


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Io ho diciotto anni.




And I'm 14 years older than you then


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive
> 
> Is Randomling's House down?  I can't seem to log in.
> 
> So, Crothian, how much cash you got now?  Last night when I popped in you had like 12000 gp and 7000 banked




that's only cuz Morrus gave it back.  

the rogues on the boards stole alot.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> the rogues on the boards stole alot.




tee-hee


----------



## ASH (May 6, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive
> 
> Is Randomling's House down?  I can't seem to log in.
> 
> So, Crothian, how much cash you got now?  Last night when I popped in you had like 12000 gp and 7000 banked



Morning all.. 
I did not seem to have any problem logging in to Randomlings.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

No problems with randomlings either.  just on here briefly.  orchid is coming home early so we can go to the mechanic and pick her car up and drop mine off.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

Randomlings got better quickly.  Just popping in during lunch break - time to get back to training now...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

I'm just beating on orcs and wraiths until we're ready to go do the car thing.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

i haven't tangled with an orc yet. how tough are they at level 1?


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i haven't tangled with an orc yet. how tough are they at level 1?




Really tough if you don't have excellent equipment.  I had a hard time with orcs until around level 4 or 5, and they've only become profitable to fight since I broke level 10.

Ouch, that last wraith really ripped me a new one somehow


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Really tough if you don't have excellent equipment.  I had a hard time with orcs until around level 4 or 5, and they've only become profitable to fight since I broke level 10.




thanks...i'll wait for Zappo to finish his Kobold then.



> Ouch, that last wraith really ripped me a new one somehow





yeah, i watched that fight. yozzah


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

My only loss to a wraith so far and it came after the last magic update.  I hope thats not a sign of something...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

At what level do you guys tackle the Necromancer? He's only level 3 (for now, he can level), and I was thinking about giving it a go, but since, even at level 4, kobolds can deal ~40 points of damage to me (mostly due to magic) in one combat, I'm hesitating


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Wheee. we have returned.

Wraiths are fun to beat on, I'm finding.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> At what level do you guys tackle the Necromancer? He's only level 3 (for now, he can level), and I was thinking about giving it a go, but since, even at level 4, kobolds can deal ~40 points of damage to me (mostly due to magic) in one combat, I'm hesitating




With the magic system the way its been, he was killing me when I was level 7.  I don't even bother with him now as he's not worth the gold or trouble to fight.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Let it be know that from this day forward, Zako Villipend is no more, and that my champion's name is PHAIA!

(for those who know who Phaia is,  )


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wheee. we have returned.
> 
> Wraiths are fun to beat on, I'm finding.



 at level 5? damn, I need better equipment.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> at level 5? damn, I need better equipment.



 Well.. they were fun.  That one just beat me down.

Bad wraith.  I was able to smack down 4 wraiths, though (being near full each time).  This 5th one, however, was luckier than the others, it seems.  I was only 20 down, but he just took me out in 3 rounds.  Ouch.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

Thats crazy, Ao - I consistently take at least one decent wack of 20-70 hp from a wraith.

Also, I seem to be taking more damage since I purchased dwarven plate than I was earlier in the day with no armor on at all! (I had given my chainmail to Tallarn to help him get started).  It seems like with a Defense of 350+ the wraith should barely be able to touch me, but he still smacks me around pretty good.

Heck, I just took 44 damage from fighting an orc :\


----------



## Dungannon (May 6, 2004)

How's this for bizarro.  ENWorld is working fine and Randomling's is down.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

Morrus finally got revenge on the other English run message boards


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

yeah.  I found that weird.  But Randomlings seems to be back up again.

And yes, that wraith suddenly got nasty.  it was naughty.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

wraiths are too easy I always thought


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

I'll probably go back to smacking orcs when I get a chance.  Not sure I'll have time before saturday or sunday.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

If its not one its the other 

And wraith definitely bad now.  In fact, any time I let an orc survive to swing back at me I'm taking a nice chunk of damage (average 40).  So if I don't kill it in one shot its a losing proposition.  

Luckily, I can usually kill 5 before one gets a swing back.  I'd much rather go back to fighting the wraith, but now he beats me up too quickly :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Bah. I've got a lecture to go to tonight.

Me tired.


----------



## Sniktch (May 6, 2004)

Crothian joined the Light Warriors, too?  Man - see if Fighter will invite me in.  I want to check out clans too - I'll be the official clan psychopath   

On that note, 'm goin' home for the evening.  Catch ya later, Hive


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

I'm not sur eclans actually do anything, but I will


----------



## ASH (May 6, 2004)

Hidy hoe hive...

I am just checking in quick, i will be making votive candles and rubber stamping programs all night..YAY ME!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 6, 2004)

Well.. I'm off to my lecture.  We're rearranging the apartment in an effort to get it read for our new couch and loveseat arriving tomorrow.

Hopefully it'll all be ready tomorrow.

Bye now


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

ah, the day shift ends and the night shift begins at the Hive......


----------



## Dungannon (May 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ...our new couch and loveseat arriving tomorrow.



Oooh, new scratching posts for the kitties.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, the day shift ends and the night shift begins at the Hive......




... but the ooze is eternal. For it time does not exist as it lays waiting for the next victim thread to post to.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

seeing your sig just makes you the best victim of them all


----------



## Dungannon (May 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, the day shift ends and the night shift begins at the Hive......



Except for our Australian brethren.  For them the day shift is coming on.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Except for our Australian brethren.




Speaking of aussies, it's now only 7 days till the Royal wedding


----------



## orchid blossom (May 7, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Oooh, new scratching posts for the kitties.




They'd better not be.  Some kitties will be in some big trouble....


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> They'd better not be.  Some kitties will be in some big trouble....





TEll Ao he'd better cut his nails then


----------



## orchid blossom (May 7, 2004)

Ummm, I don't think I wanna go there.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ummm, I don't think I wanna go there.




??? ... oh, I get it now.   Didn't even cross my mind at first, why do everyone pressume the worst of me?


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Speaking of aussies, it's now only 7 days till the Royal weeding





Wait- the royals are gonna be gardening??


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

it's not like that baseball team is doing anything else this year, but i didn't know there were Aussies on the team.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 7, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> ??? ... oh, I get it now.   Didn't even cross my mind at first, why do everyone pressume the worst of me?




I think it's says more about the way I think than the way you do.
 

As for presuming the worst, isn't that the most fun?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Wait- the royals are gonna be gardening??




Yeah .. sorry .. it should have being wedding of course.

But I'm very excited about it, and very much looking forward to being at a concert HRH the Crown Prince of Denmark has arranged tomorrow celebrabrating the occasion and also for the benefit of the Danish Save the Children. I'm going with Tejali, btw.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great even Agg, hope you both have a fabulous time


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great even Agg, hope you both have a fabulous time




I'm very sure it will be.   

You can follow the concert live on netradio from tomorrow at 12:00 EDT here http://netplayer.swdc.dk/content.asp?station=3&venstre=true& (click on the P3 channel)


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Whoohoo! I just killed a kobold three times!


----------



## guedo79 (May 7, 2004)

I took out two koblods yesterday. Hopefully I'll heal up and take out another today.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Whoohoo! I just killed a kobold three times!




What, it wouldn't stay dead?


----------



## guedo79 (May 7, 2004)

Some how they keep coming back.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

they are kobolds there is never just one...now its these regernating dragons that scare me


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

I just pulled a 10-hour day at work and my BODY HURTS.  Kinda.  Mostly my back.  When I move the wrong way.

ANYWAY I have a prom to attend tomorrow, accompanying a pretty girl who happens to be my friend's sister.  It's gonna be weird, being the tall college guy attending a junior prom with a short girl.


----------



## guedo79 (May 7, 2004)

What do you do Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

High-end residential remodeling.  I spent most of the day putting up tile, moving doors around, and other such stuff.  Finish work mostly, as in no vent-the-rage-by-breaking-stuff demolition or framing work, but tedious, precise stuff that requires standing in one spot for a significant length of time.


----------



## guedo79 (May 7, 2004)

That rough. I'm sure it has its good points though.  I'm just happy to have a office job.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they are kobolds there is never just one...now its these regernating dragons that scare me




If you played in our campaign, you'd fear gangs of Kobolds.  Something about those crossbows.  We were taking down demons we had no business beating, and kobolds still kicked our butts.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Well, it give me money to spend while I go study my Psychology for free at college.    

In a few years, I get to sit in a comfy chair and talk to people for a job.  And get paid quite well for it too.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Kobolds can be nasty...

If I heal up enough I'm gonna try to hit first level tonight!   

Meanwhile, Angcuru aches...   Sorry, hope you get good rest. That sort of detailed tedious stand in one place work can be awful sometimes.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> In a few years, I get to sit in a comfy chair and talk to people for a job.  And get paid quite well for it too.




Then again, you wont sleep as well at nights as you do now .. I guarentee it.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Then again, you wont sleep as well at nights as you do now .. I guarentee it.



That's for sure, but not for reasons of weariness.

*nudge nudge*    _Say no more._


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

hey everyone. tallok is sort of here now. or maybe I'm not here. I'm not really sure.
how is everyone? or is they?


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

0_o ?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

Evening Hive.  I've returned from my lecture.

orchid is watching the finale of friends and I'm reading the latest issue of Gold Digger.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Kitty!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> That's for sure, but not for reasons of weariness.
> 
> *nudge nudge*    _Say no more._




Aren't those excately reasons of weariness


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

indeed. lots of kitties.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Aren't those excately reasons of weariness



Could be.  *whistles innocently*


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Heheh... the bright side of exhaustion.   nudge nudge


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

Evening Jester.


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

how is everyone?


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Hey!  How are ya this fine eve?  

Howz yer weather?

Here it's fine and windy- I like, I like!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

okay.  We're cleaning the bedroom and rearranging stuff.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Sometimes it must be done. 

Hmm, I could stand to clean up my place... *ponders*


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

our wather. overcast. sometimes a bit sunny. clouds are good htough.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

well.. we've gotta make room for a couch and loveseat.  this involves moving some living room stuff around and into the bedroom.

Sides, any excuse I can get to have that bedroom cleaned.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Portland's always kinda cloudy, innit? (Haven't spent much time there specificially, but I know the Pacific northwest...)


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Portland's always kinda cloudy, innit? (Haven't spent much time there specificially, but I know the Pacific northwest...)



 well, some times of the year, but in the summer, all those stereotypes leave. it's generally pretty sunny then. and it's been pretty sunny the past few weeks. surprisingly so, actually.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

it was quite nice the week I spent in Portland and Corvallis.  Only rained once, I remember.  Corvallis was very nice and i rather liked Portland.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 7, 2004)

Guten Nacht, meinen Damen und Herren.


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> it was quite nice the week I spent in Portland and Corvallis.  Only rained once, I remember.  Corvallis was very nice and i rather liked Portland.



 I muchly like this city


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind living in Portland.  I've got family there, after all.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Portland, Seattle, Vancouver- I like 'em all.


----------



## Darkness (May 7, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> how is everyone?



 Sleepy. I went to bed at 11:20 PM, woke up again at 2:15 AM and have been awake since then. (It's 6:52 AM now, in my time zone.)


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

it's too hot to sleep


----------



## Tallok (May 7, 2004)

I need to sleep. but I have homework. even if it is only 10:11, I still need sleep. I almost fell asleep during Aikido today. and we were outside. standing up.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

It's nice here, but I'm a lil drunk- need to sober up before sleepytime.


----------



## Darkness (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's too hot to sleep



TRUTH!

Looks like I'll have to stay awake even though I got only 3 hours' worth of sleep tonight. Oh well - I'll cope by imbibing enough of my good 70% alcohol percentage "Rasputing" Vodka to help keep myself focused. (My concentration sucks, usually, but small quantities of alcohol make it all better. *shrug*)


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Yawn... g'morning... howz the Hizzle?


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

fair to midland, my friend.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Hi diaglo! 

Give my best to your wife and that sweet dog you got, will ya? 

Looks like a nice day here, though I work at noon...


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

Good!  Although I just spent my whole morning on one phone call   But he was a nice guy and very appreciative when I fixed his problem, so thats good.  He was funny, too.  He kept making mistakes in following the instructions I gave him, and he'd apologize each time and blame it on all the drugs he took in the militiary


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Hehe... the problem with phone based tech support is that you can't see what's going on, and they can't be sure where the thingie that you're telling them to click (which button?) is...


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hehe... the problem with phone based tech support is that you can't see what's going on, and they can't be sure where the thingie that you're telling them to click (which button?) is...




the old Open Windows command.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

nice warm morming here...I hate humidity


----------



## ASH (May 7, 2004)

Hi everyone.. Hows the day for you all?
Its good here, warm, and I am, suprise here.., Busy!


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Ah, humidity... mix with heat and you have instant suck.


----------



## ASH (May 7, 2004)

Humidity sucks.
But then when its 90 degree's anywhere, it sucks as far as I am conserned.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Very true!

Where I grew up (Redding, California) it's often 110 every day for weeks at a time... for about five months of the year. 

But it's a dry heat.  :\


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Humidity sucks.
> But then when its 90 degree's anywhere, it sucks as far as I am conserned.




Ah, not for me.  I grew up in Texas quite a bit and I can take the heat as long as its a dry heat.  Its when it gets real humid I have a problem.

I'll take a Texas summer over a New Jersey summer almost any year  

*Flexes muscles*

On another note, Nny has achieved his 200th victory!  If only I'd had time when the RPG first opened to buy some buggy banded mail and make a ton of money off the wraith like some others.  I have serious envy of Crothian's bank account - I'm gaining money but its so slow I feel like I'm crawling.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

I'm off to the concert in moment don't forget you can follow it online on netradio.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I'm off to the concert in moment don't forget you can follow it online on netradio.




What concert?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 7, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What concert?




The ROCK AND ROYAL. A concert put together by the future King and Queens of Denmark (no kidding, really!)


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

lunchtime in Hotlanta...going for some Ribs.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

Barbeque chicken here in Columbus


----------



## Darkness (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Barbeque chicken here in Columbus



 I knew the weather was hot in Ohio but I had no idea.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

On today's menu is Country Sirloin Steak w/ Garden Vegetables.  Mmmm


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Barbeque chicken here in Columbus





i got the pulled pork sandwich instead with a side of slaw and brunswick stew.
the chicken looked good. but i wasn't overly hungry.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Right now I'm just awaiting the call that my Tux has arrived at the store, so I can go pick it up.  But in the meantime I've gotta go pick up corsages at a flower store somewhere.  Don't know if there are any in my immediate area, I'll have to check.  Anyone know how much they go for, on average?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

Hm you guys are making me regret my packed lunch. Ramen noodles, crackers and cheese :\


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Right now I'm just awaiting the call that my Tux has arrived at the store, so I can go pick it up.  But in the meantime I've gotta go pick up corsages at a flower store somewhere.  Don't know if there are any in my immediate area, I'll have to check.  Anyone know how much they go for, on average?




sorry i'm no help. the last corsage i bought was at least 17 years ago.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Right now I'm just awaiting the call that my Tux has arrived at the store, so I can go pick it up.  But in the meantime I've gotta go pick up corsages at a flower store somewhere.  Don't know if there are any in my immediate area, I'll have to check.  Anyone know how much they go for, on average?




Ten years ago my date's corsage cost $50.  I have no idea what effect inflation has had since then - I think it depends upon how nice the corsage is, though 

*****

Altamont, that is my packed lunch.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Ouch.  That's a lot for a corsage.  I'm thinking maybe in the $15-20 range, as it's only a Junior Prom, not a wedding or something.  Heck, I'll see when I go pick them up.  Which will be in perhaps an hour or so.  :\


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

50$?? That's more than twice the price of a nice bouquet of flowers... I'm happy I didn't buy one, and spent the money on a tailor made suit... The jacket was White on the left side, black on the right side. The pants were reversed. I had a black shirt and a white bow-tie. And black running shows. I had fun at my high school prom.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking the costs have gone down significantly.  I know my date wants one but I'm not sure about getting one for myself.  It should be good enough that I look amazing in a Tux.


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

yeah, i think $10-15 sounds about right.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm thinking the costs have gone down significantly.  I know my date wants one but I'm not sure about getting one for myself.  It should be good enough that I look amazing in a Tux.



 Guys wear corsages? Oh a little flower in your button hole (I have no idea how to say it correctly in english)?


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

I don't know that there's a word for one's button-hole.


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

buttonaire? i can't spell either.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

I dunno, I seem to remember seeing guys wearing corsages at my Prom last year.  

I think he means that pocket right about heart-level on the outer jacket.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I don't know that there's a word for one's button-hole.



 the button hole on your tux's jacket's collar. You know what I mean.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

A weird discussion, this.


----------



## Skade (May 7, 2004)

You know, this place looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Skade said:
			
		

> You know, this place looks vaguely familiar.



Doesn't it though?


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Heya, Skade, how are ya doing?

Haven't seen you around lately...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Doesn't it though?



 It must not have been long enough for me to notice the vague familiarity...


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

Hey, Skade!  Not enough people on RH today?

Well, in my defense I got a helluva corsage.  And she deserved it; my date looked so sexy prom night.  Wow.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Well, in my defense I got a helluva corsage.  And she deserved it; my date looked so sexy prom night.  Wow.




  Sexy date at prom = good stuff.

Hope things went well!


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Hmm... still haven't gotten a call from the rental place about my Tux.  They'd better get it ready on time, dammit!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

you could always try a body-paint tux.


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> you could always try a body-paint tux.



   

That'd be just plain ABNORMAL!


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Sexy date at prom = good stuff.
> 
> Hope things went well!




Very well, thanks 

Woo!  Finally making money fighting in RPG mode.  I just beat up the Wraith enough to put Devil's Might on my gloves - gradually enchanting everything.  Now let's see if I can make enough to upgrade from the longsword to the longbow and make level 18 at the same time...


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

lvl 18? that's insane.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

Heh.  Crothian and Kalanyr are insane.  I'm just trying to catch up  

Goin pretty well.  I fight wraiths until they finally knock me down 100 hp and I have to use my Heal potion.  Then I drink my potion, buy a new one, and kill 5 orcs real quick to replace the 100 gp.  Then its back to wraiths and the money starts adding up again...

I need about 700 more gp today so I can trade in my longsword for a great bow.  Then I've got all the best gear options and it'll just be down to saving money to enchant it all.  Then I'll have to save for better enchantments, and at that point I'll most likely give away my old gear (maybe I'll auction it, but I'd rather just donate to a low level player thats struggling   )


----------



## guedo79 (May 7, 2004)

I'm not even at *a* level. 

Darn level 0.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

Afternoon hive.  guedo picked up one of the recliners this morning and I moved a lot of stuff around.  Now we just have to wait for people to show up so we can move in the couches.

It is very nice here.


----------



## Dungannon (May 7, 2004)

Somebody'd have to donate a Community Supporter account to me before I could even get to level 0.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

I'm a Champion  Level 18 baby... and 400 more gp and I can get my Great Bow.

How far away from level 1 are you, Guedo?  I might be able to help you get healed up, though not sure if it'd do any good right now with the kobold tied up :\


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

I'm level one and gradually climbing.


----------



## Sniktch (May 7, 2004)

Got level 19 the same fight I made the cash I needed for my Great Bow.   That's it for me tonight - time to go home.  Take care, Hive!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 7, 2004)

level 5 and not finding time to play at the moment.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

you're all welcome


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2004)

Man, what's up with MerricB hogging the kobold?  I don't even think he's actually playing.


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

it happens and it's a shame.....


----------



## guedo79 (May 8, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> How far away from level 1 are you, Guedo? I might be able to help you get healed up, though not sure if it'd do any good right now with the kobold tied up :\



I'm close. about 25% away. I figure a fight or two will do it. I got beat down by a Kobold last night though. So more healing for me.

*edit*Cool! my 500th post.  yay me!


----------



## guedo79 (May 8, 2004)

Oh. and it looks like the kobold is lose again.


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

go Kobold!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

ha! brief in-game check in while they take a smoker fiend break.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

oh. and congrats to Guedo for his 500th.

Now beat those kobolds


----------



## guedo79 (May 8, 2004)

"Your game is very improtant to us please wait."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> "Your game is very improtant to us please wait."



 Don't believe them.  it's a trap!


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2004)

Just killed that darn kobold! 

Wait- there he is again...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

Bad kobold!  he keeps respawning.  hit him again!


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

who needs money?


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2004)

Hey Crothian- thanks for your donation the other night!

Every bit helps...


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

well, my accounts are overflowing...I think at this point I should just * become * the bank


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, my accounts are overflowing...I think at this point I should just * become * the bank




Well, er, I'll take some more if you wanna dump it on me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

guedo79 and I could use money. guedo79 could use it more than I.


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

I think I'm going to start randomling rolling to see how much people get....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

you're gonna get randomling in here to roll, Crothian?


----------



## Sniktch (May 8, 2004)

Harrrr!  Hail Nny, Troll-Slayer.  I think I've bagged him 5 or 6 times, though - half of 'em with a rage attack to start  Wish I'd gotten in on the early banded mail run on the 100 gp wraiths, and the early Minotaur King, 'cause I'm not far behind Crothian in total battles but I'm 9 levels below him.  Mostly due to his vastly superior equipment  

Seriously, Crothian, I appreciate everything you've donated to me.


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2004)

Grump... have to go to work soon, covering for an injured coworker on the graveyard shift.  Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Sniktch (May 8, 2004)

Ewwww, thats no fun, Jester


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Croth


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Harrrr!  Hail Nny, Troll-Slayer.  I think I've bagged him 5 or 6 times, though - half of 'em with a rage attack to start  Wish I'd gotten in on the early banded mail run on the 100 gp wraiths, and the early Minotaur King, 'cause I'm not far behind Crothian in total battles but I'm 9 levels below him.  Mostly due to his vastly superior equipment
> 
> Seriously, Crothian, I appreciate everything you've donated to me.




that was 150gp wraiths, 800gp Minotaur Kings, +360 defense Banded armor....

But I do recall someone giving you an item worth 15,000 gp   

raging is cheating....


----------



## Sniktch (May 8, 2004)

Hey, I said I appreciated it  A whole heck of a lot - I wouldn't be taking down trolls without that shield.  And I'm trying to share the love by passing my stuff down the line as much as I can.  But money's just been much harder to come for me...


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

fine you'll be the first person to recieve random gold


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

thread dead. time for a new one.


----------

